# New - Past Florida EMT - Challenge Test?



## griffish (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey all.  I am a former EMT-B.  Worked for about 2 yrs. in Tampa with AMR. This was in 1996-1998.  I want to come back and become a Paramedic.  Is there any way to challenge the EMT exam?  If I have to go back to school for my EMT cert. I will, but I eat sleep and breathe this stuff and feel like I could pass the exam. now.  Is there any way to challenge the exam.?
Steve Griffin


----------



## MMiz (Dec 7, 2008)

First, welcome to EMTLife!

I've moved your post to a new thread so hopefully another member can come along and offer some advice specific to your situation.


----------



## reaper (Dec 7, 2008)

griffish said:


> Hey all.  I am a former EMT-B.  Worked for about 2 yrs. in Tampa with AMR. This was in 1996-1998.  I want to come back and become a Paramedic.  Is there any way to challenge the EMT exam?  If I have to go back to school for my EMT cert. I will, but I eat sleep and breathe this stuff and feel like I could pass the exam. now.  Is there any way to challenge the exam.?
> Steve Griffin



If your cert has been expired for 10 years, you will have to redo your EMT schooling. I think the farthest out they allow is 2 years.


----------

